# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Tổng quan về GAMING GEAR.

## kingkonghn

*A. Gaming gear (gear) là gì? Tại sao phải có gaming gear?*

*1. Gear là gì ?*

Là những công cụ hỗ trợ cho gamer chuyên nghiệp như chuột, miếng lót chuột (pad), tai nghe, bàn phím v..v….

*2. Tại sao cần thiết phải có gear?*

Đối với gamer pro, nhất là những gamer chuyên về các game hành động, FPS nói chung, Special Force, Counter-Strike … nói riêng thì sự chính xác là yếu tố quan trọng hàng đầu.
Các loại chuột bi, chuột quang thông thường không đủ tiêu chuẩn để đáp ứng cho nhu cầu chính xác cao của các gamer này.

VD: Bạn chơi Special Force, bạn đang di chuyển, bỗng đối phương từ sau lưng bắn lén bạn. Nếu trong tay bạn là một con chuột chuyên nghiệp + sự tập luyện sẵn có, bạn lập tức quay chuột theo thói quen, hồng tâm súng sẽ quay đúng ngay vị trí mà đối phương đang bắn bạn, bạn chỉ việc nhấp chuột bắn trả. Với những con chuột bi và chuột quang thông thường sẽ không đủ khả năng đáp ứng sự chính xác như vậy.

*B.Một số loại gear hiện có tại thị trường Việt Nam.*

Đa số gear mà game thủ chuyên nghiệp trên thế giới đang sử dụng đều đã có mặt ở Việt Nam thông qua nhiều con đường nhưng chủ yếu vẫn là hàng “xách tay”. Một số ít cửa hàng ở Việt Nam có bán nhưng không phong phú.

Ở đây, tôi chỉ bàn đến những món gear quan trọng nhất, không thể thiếu đối với gamer FPS chuyên nghiệp.

*1. Chuột*: có nhiều loại, nhiều hãng, nhiều kích cỡ, nặng nhẹ khác nhau. Trước khi mua, bạn nên cố gắng tìm hoặc mượn bạn bè để cầm thử xem có vừa với tay mình không, chơi lâu có mỏi tay không rồi hãy quyết định chọn cho mình một con chuột ưng ý nhất.

Một số chuột thông dụng: 
+Microsoft Intellimouse Explore 3.0
+Microsoft Intellimouse Optica 1.1 A
+Razer DeathAdder, Razer Krait
+Logitech MX518 – MX510

*2. Miếng lót chuột (pad)*: trên thị trường hiện có rất nhiều loại pad được sản xuất đặc biệt cho gamer với đủ loại chất liệu: pad mềm (vải, sợi tổng hợp) pad cứng (nhựa, kim loại, thủy tinh..) đủ loại kích cỡ và dày mỏng khác nhau. Pad mềm thì dễ bẩn nhưng nhẹ, không làm mòn chân chuột, pad cứng thì ngược lại. Mỗi loại có đặc điểm riêng, tùy sở thích mà bạn có thể chọn cho mình.

Một số pad thông dụng:
+SteelSerie QcK+, QcK, QcK Heavy
+Qpad CT
+Everglide DKT Titan, Everglide Fnatic Version.

*3. Tai nghe*: game FPS yêu cầu bắt buộc phải có tai nghe để có thể nghe được tiếng bước chân của đối phương (đây cũng là một kỹ năng trong game). Đối với tai nghe, bạn không cần đầu tư quá cao, một chiếc tai nghe thông thường cũng đáp ứng đủ điều kiện để chơi game rồi. Tuy nhiên, đối với một số pro gamer khó tính, họ sẵn sàng đầu tư một khoản không nhỏ vào chiếc tai nghe của mình

Một số tai nghe thông dụng:
+Các tai nghe Somic, Ovan, Logitech … 
+Các tai nghe cao cấp: Sennheiser PC150, HD555, Razer Piranha ..

4. *Một số gear khác* như bàn phím, đồ giữ dây chuột (mouse bungee) không quan trọng lắm, nếu “dư dả” ban vẫn có thể sắm cho đủ bộ.

----------


## buivanquang.ltv

hic hic pác nay chuyên nghiệp quá, chắc là 1 pro gamer đây

----------


## hoangnam.vn08

mấy bác chơi game pro rồi nên sài hàng hiệu không à vào thấy giá toàn vài trăn đô là lác mắt liền

----------

